# Beginner needing easy basic photo editing advice



## KayBee01 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a Canon PowerShotA520 which was given to me recently and would like to eventually get more updated camera however I need some advice on what would be the easiest most basic photo editing software.  I mean really basic please.  Just need to be able to load pictures on computer, crop or remove red eyes and be able to send to family or post on facebook.  Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 7, 2013)

The standby for many people...  Picasa


----------



## Designer (Jun 7, 2013)

What kind of computer do you have?  Apple OS has some included.


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 9, 2013)

You could do those things with the software that comes free with Canon cameras.  I believe that software can be downloaded for free from their website.


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 9, 2013)

But... I'd strongly recommend learning about something a bit more elaborate, because processing can take your results to the next level. Photoshop Elements is a good starting point for a reasonable price, and in fact, it comes loaded on many new PC's so you might already have it.


----------

